# and now the moment no one has been waiting for!



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

*Re: and now the moment no one has been waiting for*

JEW-FISHER huh? Got alot of Jews swimming around in your rivers that need fished? Whats the slot limit? How do ya cook 'em? J/K Boat looks great!!!! Love the dark blue hull!!!!


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

*Re: and now the moment no one has been waiting for*

thank man, actually the Jew in jew-fisher is me, I'm jewish and since there aren't many of us in lakeland its kind of become a joke between me and the guys I work with.


----------



## gheenoeguy (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: and now the moment no one has been waiting for*

Amazing work. It now looks better then new.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: and now the moment no one has been waiting for*



> thank man, actually the Jew in jew-fisher is me, I'm jewish and since there aren't many of us in lakeland its kind of become a joke between me and the guys I work with.


rats, I was hoping you were some kind of maniac that liked fishing for goliath's with chain rigs and 10lb jack crevalles for bait then haulin' em aboard a restored hi-sider for the hero pic, without tipping over.


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: and now the moment no one has been waiting for*

nice work!! blue is goot color!


----------



## chandler27 (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: and now the moment no one has been waiting for*

Dude where in Lakeland do you live? I thought from your pics it looked alot like Eaglebrooke. If so I live right across the street in Christina lol


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

*Re: and now the moment no one has been waiting for*

not eaglebrook, I live in town park down by the airport


----------



## galleta_loco (Sep 2, 2007)

*Re: and now the moment no one has been waiting for*

Good job I saw that boat in person it was a couple of blocks away from my house that thing was a mess


----------



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

*Re: and now the moment no one has been waiting for*

Awesome job making that thing look better than new! It's very inspirational...


----------

